# Aftermarket Touchscreen



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

There are quite a few aftermarket pics on this forum. Just gotta look harder! take a look at my "Garage." you should see a pic in there.


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a brand new Pioneer App Radio and the new Trim piece needed for double din install.. Radio Brand new, never powered up, $420.00 shipped


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

With others here who have done an aftermarket system, they have needed to keep the factory monitor as part of the system. The shop usually buries it within the dash by the passenger left foot well. That alone changes what you think the screens will look like on your system.

You can read more about it here...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/4546-nav-systems-aftermarket-look-stock.html


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

COLETRAIN said:


> View attachment 6862
> View attachment 6863
> 
> 
> I have a brand new Pioneer App Radio and the new Trim piece needed for double din install.. Radio Brand new, never powered up, $420.00 shipped


Which app radio is it? there are two models?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How big is the screen and would it fit where the current display is? Don't like the double screen look


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> Which app radio is it? there are two models?


Pioneer SPH-DA01 and Scosche GM5202B


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

Mick said:


> How big is the screen and would it fit where the current display is? Don't like the double screen look


6.1


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

COLETRAIN said:


> I have a brand new Pioneer App Radio and the new Trim piece needed for double din install.. Radio Brand new, never powered up, $420.00 shipped


That looks great but will it be compatible with our cruzes? When ru planning to install?? Plz keep us up to date.. Wud be awesome to save money on this instead of installing OEM touchscreen


Sent from my GT-I9100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

bbdhomer said:


> That looks great but will it be compatible with our cruzes? When ru planning to install?? Plz keep us up to date.. Wud be awesome to save money on this instead of installing OEM touchscreen
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I will not be installing, i am trying to sell.


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

COLETRAIN said:


> I will not be installing, i am trying to sell.


Oh snap, my bad lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

COLETRAIN said:


> Pioneer SPH-DA01 and Scosche GM5202B


looks nice but doesnt have great reviews. im gonna have to pass on it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks but I need at least 7 inches.

Wait for it


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> Thanks but I need at least 7 inches.
> 
> Wait for it


Hey!!! That's what my wife says...LOL


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

LoL


----------

